# my new nubians



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

My new goats all where dewrprmed

Let me know what you guys think..

Ill get better pics


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Bucks

Are they good does? And buck? 

Im selling the black one i dont like her lol


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

There all pregnant as well


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is hard to conformation but they seem good.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Im thinking that from the pics the does look really young and small compared to the buck. They look healthy enough though.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Ill take some better pics of the buck hes pretty big and hes 2 yrs old


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I actually kinda like that black doe (though I think maybe she needs copper). Where are you located?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Shes kinda skinny in the hips not extreamly but i an buying goat tex today

I am in british columbia


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

BOERKING said:


> I am in british columbia


Much too far. Probably a good thing! My family would string me up if I got another goat right now! LOL


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How old are the youngest ones? They look to young to be bred that is for sure.
I would say they all need a bit more groceries to get in a bit better condition. How far along are they? Is the buck related to the does already?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

The black on is 6 months ive just been told thete bred so i do not know 

And brown doe is 1 or 2 not sure exact

Buck is 2 and unrelated 

And the little buck is 3months
Yeah the black doe needs more food i hope she gains weight
how do you tell if the goats have a copper defiency?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

do you think they have johnes disease? i really hope they do not...


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

i was reading that they will look skinny but i cannot see her spine or ribs just shes a little skinny on the hips ill try to get a close up

and i was reading expecting mothers will get skinny in the back i know 1 is expecting but i dont think so on the black one


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I think the reason copper deficiency was brought up is because of the reddish tinge to her coat..which is a sign of copper deficiency, among other things. 

I highly doubt that their weight/size has anything to do with Johne's, but you can test them for peace of mind if you'd like. Feel along the ribs..this is a good way to determine whether or not they're a little underweight. I bet that they could use a worming, and this will solve any weight concerns you may have. 

Personally, since their condition/size is not where you'd like it to be, I wouldn't have bred them. However, I don't think it's over the top risky either. Let us know if you need some good wormer recommendations.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Whoops, just re-read and saw that they were already dewormed. When and what did you use?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I emailed the lady who i got them off she did deworm them she told me when i dont remember so i emailed her

But which brand would you reccomend?

Also for hoove trimmers?


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Hoof trimmers you can really get anywhere..there's not a particular place or "brand" I'd recommend, just whatever has the best price.

For a wormer, I recommend Ivomec cattle wormer injectable, given orally at a rate of 1cc per 25lbs.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

The black one is pooping in clumpsbut its dry

You can see where the pellet is in the clump

The other ones are pooping pellets

Is that a bad sign?


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

BOERKING said:


> The black one is pooping in clumpsbut its dry
> 
> You can see where the pellet is in the clump
> 
> ...


Clumpy poo is usually just stress..happens when they're moved from one location to another. It can also be a change in feed..if you and the lady you got her from are feeding two totally separate things, it's understandable why she'd be like this.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

She fed them grain and we feed them a mixture

Is She sick?


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Just plain grain? Any hay?? 

It's hard for us to know whether or not she's sick with just a picture and the fact that she has clumpy poo..

Hopefully, an expert (Jill, Cathy, etc.) will come along who can talk with you more in depth about what you need to do to get them acclimated to their new home.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I meant we feed them goat text it has there copper
And also feed them hay

She fed them oats and hay


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

all the other 3 goats are perfectly great perfect poops justlike blueberrys haha

hopefully she fattens up 

she isnt loosing weight fast so it cant be johnes neither does she have runs
i think she was just under fed the lady i got her off said she got her from a friend 
shes my main concern though as she is skinny in the hip part but cant see her ribs or backbone ridges

hopefully the experts you mentioned come and join the convo!

thanks Haley


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd love to give you more advice, but don't think I'm qualified to..

Jill or Cathy, are you on??


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

She dewormed her with
Ivermec in january...

is that one good?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

The males are dewormed with Vanbutzan


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

She means valbazen
She emailed the wrong spelling thats what came up as did you mean and its close spelling


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Maybe start a new thread with the title "New Does Underweight??" or something like that that will grab attention..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What are you feeding now? Are you feeding her separately?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

At night she has her own pen they eat 24/7 lol 

I feed them a mixture throught out the day i give them hay then i feed them there goat feed its called goat text and they have water
And where they go to sleep they have some food there also


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If shes underweight from prior poor management any changes with food will cause clumpy poop. I suggest feeding her the feed mix you are currently using and gradually increase the amount to a minimum of 3 cups twice a day. Add in some powdered probiotics. Feed her separatly to ensure she gets what she needs. A loose mineral provided free choice and a good quality hay. You should see improvements in a month.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok thanks liz! Which probiotic do you reccomened?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I get the tub of powder Goats Prefer from Tractor Supply


----------

